# nirvana



## frankcos (Aug 20, 2009)

has anyone used hxxp://www.nirvana-shop.com they have really good prices, maybe to good?


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 20, 2009)

just ordered 150$ worth. everyone recommends them.


----------



## frankcos (Aug 20, 2009)

glad to hear it ty


----------



## frankcos (Aug 20, 2009)

anyone have any discount codes for this site?


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 20, 2009)

420


----------



## frankcos (Aug 20, 2009)

tried it already does nothing


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 20, 2009)

saved me 15% ?

I used w w w.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/ to order my Attitude seeds code 420 works still


----------



## frankcos (Aug 20, 2009)

ill try that I noticed that the site has many side sites that are really the same site.does that make sense? im kinda stoned!Maybe some of them offer the 420 discount and some don't?


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 20, 2009)

the site i directed you too offers all the seeds offered by the different growers listed. Then it combine's all of them into one discreet order.


----------



## astrobud (Aug 20, 2009)

the tude rocks, i was thinking about nirvana but have 2 orders from the tude with no problems. they seem to have a better selection also. imo


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 20, 2009)

i have ordered from the nirvana-shop.. from order to door in 5 days...
was all good... well so far
gots me some papaya and aroura indica..
let you all know how she  goes
LH


----------



## gourmet (Aug 22, 2009)

I checked Attutide site and they do not carry all of the Nirvana strains available directly from Nirvana. There are a couple I would like that I will need to order directly from Nirvana but do not know if they ship to the US.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes, Nirvana sells and ships to the USA.

I've used them many times with no problems.

The Aurora Indica they have is some fantastic weed.


----------



## SMOK3R (Aug 22, 2009)

I've ordered from Nirvana and had zero problems.


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 22, 2009)

I always use Gypsi Nirvana Seed Botique with great service and success.  Not sure if that is the same as Nirvana Shop.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 22, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I always use Gypsy Nirvana Seed Boutique with great service and success. Not sure if that is the same as Nirvana Shop.


The older growers around here remember when Gypsy got into some really bad publicity back when. There were film clips of him and some guy having a lot of problems.

As far as the seeds? I've never ordered from Gypsy, so I can't speak of that side of the equation.

Only a dumbant would let personal business interfere with real business.


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 22, 2009)

Gypsi Nirvana is the only seedbank Ive ever ordered from and Ive never had a problem.  I see so many people on here posting about little problems with all different seedbanks and I feel lucky to have a perfect order every time.  Genetics are the bomb too.  

Ive actually ordered from the doc a few times but that was before I found Nirvana.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 23, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> just ordered 150$ worth. everyone recommends them.


Your item arrived in the United States in ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) at 7:25 AM on August 19, 2009. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


YAY!!!!!


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 25, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Your item arrived in the United States in ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) at 7:25 AM on August 19, 2009. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.
> 
> 
> YAY!!!!!




Lets hope Customs arent reading this!!


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 25, 2009)

Ordered form nirvana-shop many a time, it's my fave. Attitude is second. I think that nirvana's stealth is top notch, but it's free, I've never paid for the  stealth from attitude, but their packages get through also.


----------



## Vegs (Aug 28, 2009)

Nirvana's seeds are reliable. The germ rate is high, good female to male ration, ship anywhere and they have yet to get the order wrong. I'd recommend them.


----------



## Weeddog (Sep 10, 2009)

OK,  I guess I'll find out how good or not they are.  I ordered my seeds from nirvana-shop on aug 27, and still waiting two weeks later...   So far,  they are not impressing me.


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 12, 2009)

attitude took two months and two attempts... nirvana took 7 days


----------



## Weeddog (Sep 14, 2009)

Just an update on my order,  It arrived last friday on the 11th.  So took my order just over 2 wks.  Now I'm a happy camper.  They were going to make it right if I hadnt recieved them by next friday.  Darn those sativa seeds are small.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 16, 2009)

Weeddog said:
			
		

> Just an update on my order, It arrived last friday on the 11th. So took my order just over 2 wks. Now I'm a happy camper. They were going to make it right if I hadnt recieved them by next friday. Darn those sativa seeds are small.


 
The best things sometimes come in small pckgs!!!!!!!

Good luck and stay green!!!!!!


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 23, 2009)

Nirvana...6 day delivery, including non business days:holysheep: 

Stealth and very efficient. If I could marry them I would:banana: 
Thank you...Thank you...Thank you 

Peace out Chicken Phat:dancing:


----------



## gourmet (Oct 3, 2009)

> The Aurora Indica they have is some fantastic weed.



Thanks Stoney.  I ordered the Aurora Indica from Nirvana as well as Full Moon, El Dorado and Papaya.  I ordered on the 18th or 19th when their server was starting to crash.  My order did not reflect payment so I emailed about a week later and got a response in 2 days from Alice saying she found the payment caught up in the system and they are sending free seeds to apologize for error/delay.  Order was shipped last Tuesday.  I am very excited and excited to see what strains of free seeds they sent.  

Even though a minor snafu in the order, Nirvana was very responsive and corrected the error immediately.  I had thought twice about placing the order because the server was dragging so badly (it crashed later that night) but did not listen to my inner voice.

So far I am happy with Nirvana's customer service.  Now let's see what I get as freebies and how the seeds germinate and plants grow.


----------



## gourmet (Oct 7, 2009)

Got my order today from Nirvana, exactly one week after they were mailed from the Netherlands!  I ordered 10 each of the varieties I listed above and they sent me 2 packages of 10 seeds each free!  I have no idea what strains the free ones are, but I assume assorted variety.   1/2 as many free seeds as seeds I ordered!

I am so looking forward to harvesting my bagseed (since I am out and need some to tide me over), wash down everthing to get rid of the pollen from the hermies and one male, and start a new crop.  

Think I will start with some freebie unlabeled.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Oct 7, 2009)

gourmet said:
			
		

> Thanks Stoney. I ordered the Aurora Indica from Nirvana as well as Full Moon, El Dorado and Papaya.


 
Ah shucks. I was hoping you'd start either the El Dorado or Full Moon. Got my eye fixed on those long-legged ladies. Customer service is so critical, btw. Glad to read that all is well with Nirvana's. 

Did anyone tackle the question, though, about Gypsy's connection to Nirvana Seeds. Is he the owner of that gig too? And who's the owner of Attitude Seeds? Would that happen to be the 'Rez Dog'? I know RD use to flash that fist logo around on the forums quite a bit, long before Attitude Seeds ever emerged as a vendor. - RT


----------



## gourmet (Oct 7, 2009)

Don't have an answer to your question, Thunder, but just for you I will try the Full Moon first.  Unfortunately, the trichs on my bagseed are still clear with a few cloudy, so looks like I have another 2 to 4 weeks to go before I can start a new crop.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Oct 7, 2009)

:yay: Cool! Full Moon it is. Can't wait. Thanks gourmet!


----------

